# cockapoo clipping question



## bmeyer45 (Apr 24, 2009)

Newbie question!!!
My cockapoo "Toby" has hair more like the cocker spaniel side of his pedigree.
He doesn't have much curl to his coat, and on the back of his legs, the hair is pretty thin. Even if I left it long, you can still see skin....I think he needs some Rogaine!!
Anyway, I've seen the cute cuts done on the cockapoos here, but I just can't get that much fluff out of his coat.
I wash them with regular dog shampoo and blow dry.
I normally clip with the hair, but was wondering if I put a guard on the blade and clipped against the hair if I could possibly get a little more loft in his coat?
Since summer is coming on, I usually clip him and our poodle shorter because them being black, they really warm up in the sun, and they seem to get more spunk to them when they are sporting the shorter hair cuts. So if I mess up, I guess right now it's not that big of a worry.
Any suggestions or pictures would sure be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, a guard comb over a 30 or 40 blade will leave a longer length. When using a comb, I go with the grain and then comb up, and scissor any stick-outs. You can find guard combs at pet edge dot com, they are not very expensive, and it is on the comb how much length they leave on the coat. I'm sorry I don't have any pictures of cocker/poodle grooms.

I do clip one that looks really cute though, she gets a #5f on her back, neck, and chest, and then I scissor her legs to neaten and take off just a little length, and then scissor her head to make it a round bichon-type look. She gets many compliments. If your dog's leg hair is on the thin side, that may be a cute clip for him.


----------



## bmeyer45 (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks for the info...he's ready for his trim, so I think I'll join the "before and after" picture group and take some pics of him.
Actually the poodle is going to get one too, so I'll have two sets of pictures.


----------

